# Nick Vujicic saved my life!!!



## animallover09 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello i would like to talk about Nick Vujicic and find out how he influenced other people. He taught me that my life was important and I want to know how he helped other people.
sorry if this is in the wrong thread im new


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, welcome to SAS! Nick Vujicic is such an inspiration.


----------



## animallover09 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ik he is amazing! I cry everytime i watch his videos he is an amazing person and i cant explain how he has changed my way of thinking. im till terrified of people but im rarely depressed and i am more thankful for my life.


----------

